# The "pidduck Longines" - New Arrival



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I only saw this a few days ago. The chance to own a high-quality piece retailed and signed by a prestigious dealer (sadly no more) from my home town was too compelling.

A word about the sellers, Black Bough. I have been ogling their website for months, so it was good to make contact. Communication via phone and email, dispatch etc. have all been spot on. You are treated as an intelligent human being. The co-owner is an ex-Sotheby's vintage watch guru. He kindly sent me the excellent website photos, though I will use my own except for the movement.

You get a nice big box stuffed to the gunwales with bubble wrap, a vintage-style postcard of Ludlow (nice touch), an envelope containing your receipts and guarantee, with a description, on good quality paper. The watch-box, though cardboard, is solid, well lined and the watch is well secured and protected with yellow tissue paper. It was great to find the watch ticking and showing the right time.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The watch is exactly what you'd expect from a gold (18ct) dress watch of the '60s (1966)- very understated, but really pretty and oozes class. Its 33mm exc. crown, 40mm lug-to-lug, 17mm lugs, and very slim. The chunky signed crown pops out and winds crisply. Very sweet tick (19800 bph, which I prefer to 28800 every time). Under a loupe there are a few little imperfections on the dial and the lugs, but this watch is nearly 50 years old and looks terrific overall. Nice leather (mock-croc) strap, but I'll look around for an upgrade...it's 17mm so not as common...any recommendations? (Quite fancy python for this beauty!)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The movement is very small - a Longines 19.4S (the 19.4 was a sub-second and the "S" version a centre-second) - very smooth and seems to keep good time. No doubt we shall see, as I'm likely to be wearing it for a few days!







Note for the purists - do you like the chatons?

















Moi...trÃ¨s content! Hope you like it.


----------

